# My first fatty!



## toby bryant (Jan 20, 2013)

I have been wanting to make one of these for a while so we invited my wife's family over for a late breakfast on Sunday morning.  So I prepped the fatty on Saturday night, I flattened out 1 lb of regular breakfast sausage and made a bacon weave.













2013-01-19_21-06-02_582.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






Added fresh grated pepper jack cheese













2013-01-19_21-08-22_157.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






Sauteed some shredded potatoes and onions, cooled down and added on top of the cheese. 













2013-01-19_21-19-12_228.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






Rolled the fatty into a log













2013-01-19_21-23-29_790.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






Wrapped in the bacon weave and into the fridge til Sunday morning













2013-01-19_21-26-12_9.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






Smoked on my charcoal Kamado Kooker with cherry wood at 275° until internal temp was175°













2013-01-20_10-26-51_72.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






The money shot ...













2013-01-20_10-51-39_67.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






We sliced it up and served one piece on a biscuit topped with an over medium egg and pepper gravy and one on the side with a second egg.













2013-01-20_11-02-51_797.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 20, 2013






It was sooooooo good, I can't believe I waited this long to do one of these.  Will definitely do this again, thanks for looking!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Yup fatties are awesome - now I want some fattie


----------



## boykjo (Jan 21, 2013)

Yummy..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## fatboymccoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 21, 2013)

That's a great looking fatty. Making me hungry.


----------



## pthefree (Jan 23, 2013)

Mother of God! I'm fairly new and just found out.what a fatty is. Wow is that unhealthy and delicious looking.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice Thumbs Up
Great job on the bacon weave Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks good. The biscuit and gravy really completes the package!


----------

